# Latest photographs added to my album.



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You may have seen one or two of these already on another thread but these are the latest photographs I've taken with the D60. They've also had some work done to them in the form of NX2, The Nikon Photoshop equivelant. Any comments are welcome on how I can improve. I can see some of the faults myself but it's always good for others input. :thumb:




































http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/spitfire_035/****rel.jpg​
http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/spitfire_035/Dreamy****rel.jpg​
http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/spitfire_035/Running****rel.jpg​


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice ****...LOL

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/spitfire_035/****rel.jpg


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice photos mate

4 and 6 my favourites 
have you added an effect to pic 7 looks misty blurry apart from on its back


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nice pics but 7 and 8 aren't right, your soft focus editing needs a bit of tweaking.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S500 said:


> nice pics but 7 and 8 aren't right, your soft focus editing needs a bit of tweaking.:thumb:





mteam said:


> Nice photos mate
> 
> 4 and 6 my favourites
> have you added an effect to pic 7 looks misty blurry apart from on its back


Yeh, Playing with gussian blurr but I've got a bit to learn yet on that score.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

6th is the best. Very sharp


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

not bad spitfire, but what are we supposed to be looking at in number 3?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike V said:


> not bad spitfire, but what are we supposed to be looking at in number 3?


I get your point, it's not very interesting to most folks. I guess I'm a fan of form, texture and colour. I would say that too about the swan, I mean everyone's seen pictures of swans. The gaussian blur is over done on the others but I can be excused that as I've never used it before. The berries, well if you look at that closely you'll see some quite severe 'shopping'. The ****rel head shot is probably the best of the bunch I'd say


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Dont get me wrong spitfire I appreciate what you are trying to capture. I only think you could have given it a different angle and made it a bit more interesting. Keep up the good work though!:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I get your point, it's not very interesting to most folks. I guess I'm a fan of form, texture and colour. I would say that too about the swan, I mean everyone's seen pictures of swans. The gaussian blur is over done on the others but I can be excused that as I've never used it before. The berries, well if you look at that closely you'll see some quite severe 'shopping'. The ****rel head shot is probably the best of the bunch I'd say


Il let you off with the swan, theres something about it that makes it a little better than a snap shot. Have a look at my expertly drawn diagram! If there was a small bird where indicated it would be a winner!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Il let you off with the swan, theres something about it that makes it a little better than a snap shot. Have a look at my expertly drawn diagram! If there was a small bird where indicated it would be a winner!


Yeh I see what you mean. Little things can make or break a photograph.

Note to self.. remember to take stuffed bird with me on outings :lol:


----------



## damanc (Jul 8, 2008)

Couple of Good 'uns there.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i like the ones of the bark and moss etc on the tree but i'm no expert and just like the colours and textures.

the ****rels head / chest to me is the best one, its nice and sharp and somehow captures some of his attitude !


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice photos mate


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

You've got a great **** there Spitfire, the others don't do it for me tbh not enough interest but the **** pics are sharp and vibrant


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the first chicken as it fills the hole frame and is very sharp, sorry i don't like the rest, blurry bits takening away my interest in the shot.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

dinodog said:


> I like the first chicken as it fills the hole frame and is very sharp, sorry i don't like the rest, blurry bits takening away my interest in the shot.


I totally understand. Guassian blur is tricky. I need a lot more practice with that. Probably overdone it.:thumb:


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I totally understand. Guassian blur is tricky. I need a lot more practice with that. Probably overdone it.:thumb:


Not just the Guassian blur but certain parts of the photo being blurred, the red berries are sharp and colourful but to small in the centre, could you take that photo and crop just the berries.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

dinodog said:


> Not just the Guassian blur but certain parts of the photo being blurred, the red berries are sharp and colourful but to small in the centre, could you take that photo and crop just the berries.


Ah, Ok, not making excuses but the first pictures were taken from behind a fence. That was as close as I could get. Maybe in time I'll pick up a better macro. Focusing on macro as you know will always give a shallow depth of field but points taken.:thumb:


----------

